
EU mulls five-year ban on facial recognition tech in public areas - cbhl
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-eu-ai/eu-mulls-five-year-ban-on-facial-recognition-tech-in-public-areas-idUSKBN1ZF2QL
======
EugeneOZ
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22072466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22072466)

------
doener
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22072466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22072466)

